
Tech's diversity crisis: 40% of VCs went to Harvard or Stanford - ralmidani
https://www.axios.com/venture-capital-educational-diversity-harvard-stanford-60ba2369-6a0a-416a-a759-f7ee17e3a8ba.html
======
harperben
Perhaps in this case educational background is a proxy for "family's
connectedness to network of influential/rich people." It's much easier to get
your foot in the door when your pops can make a call to have someone open it.

~~~
nojvek
When it’s insanely competitive to get into a school, schools may also use
previous student recommendations as a proxy. So you end up with a echo
chamber.

------
verylongname
Tech seems to be converging to the norms of other highly paid professions. I'd
bet that at least 40% of Goldman Sachs' hires come from Harvard, Yale and
Princeton.

How about the big law firms? I know they don't really hire much outside of the
Top 14 law schools, and I wouldn't be surprised if the top few schools provide
40%-50% of their hires.

I think the discussion has to be broader than just tech ... America is looking
an awful lot like an oligarchy with a caste system. Especially when you
consider the recent articles about Ivy League admissions policies.

And this seems to have accelerated in the last 30-40 years. It seems to me
that in the past it was much more common to see very successful and highly
placed people from humble backgrounds, with degrees from schools I've never
heard of, or good regional schools which aren't the Ivies. Now it is
dreadfully monotonous, with a huge percentage of people in leadership roles
from Yale, Princeton, Harvard or Stanford and whose parents have similar
backgrounds.

------
disgruntledphd2
Can we replace this with the original source please:
[https://blog.usejournal.com/where-did-you-go-to-school-
bde54...](https://blog.usejournal.com/where-did-you-go-to-school-bde54d846188)

The current post doesn't add anything above that.

------
T2_t2
So the majority of the people trusted with the money went to two of the best
schools in the world? And this is surprising how? And news how? And wrong how?

Come on, its HARVARD! HARVARD!!!! Seems like the system os working pretty well
to me.

~~~
agonmon
Is this a joke? Check any ranking system of "top cs/business" schools and you
will see that they are all extremely close with any small change to the weight
of the features resulting in different orderings. The only way to explain
these stats is that there is some simple-minded tribal behavior that skews the
ratio. Not what you want to see from the people trusted with the money.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
> The only way to explain these stats is that there is some simple-minded
> tribal behavior that skews the ratio.

That seems like a strong conclusion to reach. Is it possible that there's
another explanation that just hasn't occurred to you?

------
techVentureStar
"Asian representation climbed from 23% to 26%. "

This totally ruined the diversity of America.

------
zhonwang
SV is definitely a Meritocracy though right guys??

~~~
DeonPenny
More than any other industry in america

~~~
zhonwang
So more than Professional Sports?

~~~
extragood
Moneyball by Michael Lewis says yes.

This is from memory, but baseball scouts historically rely heavily on athletic
appearances (what they think a good pitcher, hitter, etc looks like), more
than hard stats.

~~~
zhonwang
Wasn't the whole point of Moneyball that the A's were able to perform far
above their level and salary cap based on evaluating players on hard stats and
not appearances? Not sure what your point is.

~~~
dublin
Yep - the real world bows to no one's preconceived notions...

